# Delta 46-460 problem...feedback please?



## SteveG (Dec 26, 2010)

I just took delivery on a Delta 46-460 lathe. During set up, I noticed this: the tail stock has noticeable "slop" that allows side-to-side movement which I consider excessive. After locking with the lever, the tailstock will be fixed in whatever position it was in, so that is not the problem. With the tailstock free to move, it has side-to-side travel of 0.008 inches at the base of the tailstock. With a drill bit mounted on the tail stock, using a drill chuck, the allowed side travel is 0.032 inches at the point where the drill contacts the blank to be drilled. So depending on how far off center the tailstock was when locked down, the drill bit would be entering the blank as much as 1/64" offset from center (Drill bit point has about 1/32 total side travel which is 1/64" +/- from centerline).  My question: is this common? My Jet 1014 has some "slop" in this area, but not this much. I will be contacting Delta soon.  Can anyone fuel my fire to get this corrected, or is this just "industry standard"?  Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 26, 2010)

Try tightening the lock nut beneath the flat washer underneath the tailstock. Use a boxed end wrench (1/2" or 13mm, if I remember correctly). Count or measure the amount you tighten.

When my neighbor got this lathe, he freaked because he had the same issue. Slightly adjusting this nut eliminated the slop.

By measuring how much you tighten, if this does not correct the problem, you can easily put it back to the "original" position.


----------



## KenV (Dec 26, 2010)

Most of the lathes (european design) register from the inside of the ways - so the suggestion from Andy is good.

0.008 with a loose nut is pretty good --  that is about 2 pieces of paper and not much more than the expected runout of a drill chuck/bit of 0.005.


I have more than than much play in my Stubbie with the tailstock loose.


----------



## SteveG (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you both for your responses. Andy,I tried to adjust/tighten the lock nut, all the way up untill the tailstock could not be slide along the ways. The amount of excess side movement did not change.  I am hoping there is a fix for this from Delta, perhaps in a replacement tailstock that is a bit larger in width of that part that rides against(between) the ways. *Does anyone else have this amount of play*, a full 1/32" of side-to-side movement at the drill bit point?  The 1/32" [.032"] side motion  at the drill point location results from the .008" measured at the tailstock base.


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 26, 2010)

Sorry Steve. My trick bag is empty. That is not excessive runout, but more than I would want. Keep us updated with Delta's solution.


----------



## Whaler (Dec 26, 2010)

SteveG said:


> I just took delivery on a Delta 46-460 lathe. During set up, I noticed this: the tail stock has noticeable "slop" that allows side-to-side movement which I consider excessive. After locking with the lever, the tailstock will be fixed in whatever position it was in, so that is not the problem. With the tailstock free to move, it has side-to-side travel of 0.008 inches at the base of the tailstock. With a drill bit mounted on the tail stock, using a drill chuck, the allowed side travel is 0.032 inches at the point where the drill contacts the blank to be drilled. So depending on how far off center the tailstock was when locked down, the drill bit would be entering the blank as much as 1/64" offset from center (Drill bit point has about 1/32 total side travel which is 1/64" +/- from centerline).  My question: is this common? My Jet 1014 has some "slop" in this area, but not this much. I will be contacting Delta soon.  Can anyone fuel my fire to get this corrected, or is this just "industry standard"?  Thanks for any and all help.




Steve, if I read this correctly the tail stock does not move when it is locked down by the lever and you are drilling with it unlocked by sliding the tailstock. If so, I believe locking the tailstock down and advancing your drill bit with the hand crank will solve the problem.


----------



## Curly (Dec 26, 2010)

Try and push or pull your tailstock towards or away from yourself (without twisting it) and tighten the lever and see which position the centres align the best. Our Grizzly G0658 12 x 20 has .006 of play at the base and is aligned when pulled evenly to me and tightened. Once you know which way to preload the tailstock before tightening, it becomes second nature.

Pete


----------



## KenV (Dec 26, 2010)

I did not put the dial indicator on the Stubby, but with the tailstock lock loose and the point on the 60 degree live center was extended ab out 4 inches and was moving about 1/32 or so.  

Tailstocks are not micrometer precise instruments.   The old machinist and turners used error reduction techniques to cancel out errors.   


Pete notes that his process is to preload the tailstock for consistent actions.  

I was taught not to lock down the tailstock for drilling -- that the bit will seek center and if you help it get started it will continue with a push - one hand on the chuck and one hand pushing the tail stock ahead.  It takes both hands for me to pull the tail stock back on the big lathe, but not a problem with the midi (Jet 1014 vs).   Thie provides a good hole for most larger bits -- with my tailstock a 1/8th bit will not align a 20+ pound hunk of casting.  

Close is to get the bit centered and all things in alignment and then lock down the tailstock -- and you can crank with tail stock handle (I do this with forstner boring for example).  Probably adequate for most pen drilling. 

Process depends on the precision needed.  \


----------



## Mac (Dec 26, 2010)

SteveG said:


> I just took delivery on a Delta 46-460 lathe. During set up, I noticed this: the tail stock has noticeable "slop" that allows side-to-side movement which I consider excessive. After locking with the lever, the tailstock will be fixed in whatever position it was in, so that is not the problem. With the tailstock free to move, it has side-to-side travel of 0.008 inches at the base of the tailstock. With a drill bit mounted on the tail stock, using a drill chuck, the allowed side travel is 0.032 inches at the point where the drill contacts the blank to be drilled. So depending on how far off center the tailstock was when locked down, the drill bit would be entering the blank as much as 1/64" offset from center (Drill bit point has about 1/32 total side travel which is 1/64" +/- from centerline). My question: is this common? My Jet 1014 has some "slop" in this area, but not this much. I will be contacting Delta soon. Can anyone fuel my fire to get this corrected, or is this just "industry standard"? Thanks for any and all help.


 
If you just got it and it is new, I would contact Delta, cause after some use, this will be a bigger problem ,as the metal wears, at least my grizzly is showing wear. And started with some slop side to side (too much) but I did not know any better. Now when I flip a spindle it is off some or if I use a wood block on the tail to help hold a piece on it rolls out of center sometimes burns my peice being turned cause the head and tail is off center to each other and makes a hellish noise wood on wood. Also I can never spin bowls(metal) with my lathe as the head and tail is off.(Watched demo at SWAT and his demo lathe was off head and tail)
Make sure you write down the persons name that you talk too, at Delta and keep all records with your lathe papers, I think if I had done this with my lathe from Grizzly they would have replaced it by now.
good luck


----------



## SteveG (Dec 26, 2010)

Again everyone, thanks for your feedback and suggestions. Dick (Whaler) in response, I always drill with the tailstock locked down.  I was just describing how much play existed prior to lock down. And Pete (Curly) and Ken (KenV), I understand your suggestions. That is what I have to do with my Jet 1014.  I just was hoping the new lathe, with all the acclaim it has received, would be a bit more precise and/or accurate in this category.  I went thru something like this with the Jet, and did receive a replacement (used) tailstock from Jet. The replacement tailstock had more play than my original, but the replacement fixed some other, more severe misalignment problems.


----------



## soligen (Dec 26, 2010)

I have the delta and have play. What I have found is that alignment is good if I push the tailstock against the rear way. So, I just got into the habit of pushing it against the rear way all the time before locking it down. If I need (want) to slide the tailstock to drill, I just make sure I am pressing it against the rear way as I slide it.

I suggest you check alignment when it is pressed untwisted against rear and front ways. If alignment is good on one or the other, IMO its a keeper


----------



## ossaguy (Dec 26, 2010)

When I drill on mine,I need to keep the crankwheel lock lever almost snug.or I get wobble at the bit.So it's one hand on the lever while I'm turning on the crank to advance it.

  Mine also has the sloppy fit,and after reading about the tips above,next time I'll check it out closer.

   Also,I need to make sure the taper of the drill chuck is fully bottomed out,meaning the tailstock spindle has to be cranked out about 5/8" or so.I need to shorten it,if I could just remember to do it.

  Steve


----------



## zig613 (Dec 27, 2010)

Steve...

I have the Delta and the tailstock has very little movement.  Not enough to measure.   When setting up I push the tailstock slightly towards the back way and lock it down.   Results in perfect alignment.

Wade


----------



## moke (Dec 27, 2010)

Steve,
I have the Delta, I had some of the same concerns about those issues that you have. I have a great tool store here that I bought it from they actually gave me another entire tailstock. It was some tighter, but not a bunch...and I have to agree with zig613 and soligen 100%, push it back against the rear way and it seems to be dead on. I know that sounds rather "cheesey" for a lathe that we all rave about, but since I began to do that and started to use a center drill, I have had zero issues. Try it, you will be happy.


----------



## SteveG (Dec 28, 2010)

I just called Delta customer service on this problem.  A new tailstock is on the way under warranty.  I suggested that the replacement be measured and selected for tighter fit on the lathe ways, but he said the order will just go in, and a tailstock will be sent...no further intelligent human intervention. So I am hoping the replacement tailstock will be a tighter fit and fix my problem! Will update once the part makes the long journey to Kauai.  Thanks to all for your responses.  Customer service was way easy to work with. Aloha

Steve


----------



## SteveG (Dec 31, 2010)

Tailstock Update: Replacement tailstock  from Delta arrived today, and I am happy! I have not yet transferred all the hardware from the old to new TS yet, but just setting the replacement TS on the lathe bed allowed measurement of side-to-side movement, and the reading of .008" on the old is only .003" on the new TS. So once all is in place, I expect "slop" at the point where the drill enters the blank to be much less than half that using the old TS.  I was holding my breath as I made this measurement, since the tech at Delta said the replacement would just be pulled off the shelf for shipping (luck of the draw). So now I will be happy with my new lathe. If anyone else has excess play at the tailstock/lathe ways interface, you might want to give Delta a call.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Jan 1, 2011)

Steve I got the new Delta on Tuesday. I had read you post and checked the tailstock before I took it home. It is like your new one, and I am finding that I like it more and more.


----------

